# Science Fiction Or Fact?



## Andre (20/11/13)

Help, help...we have a robot online!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (20/11/13)

hahahaha


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Biedie biedie o o!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

hehehe  Its google robots Matthee - Gizmo did explain it to me but I forgot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

I was so excited after our site went online and there were already 4 people on it! Googlebot, Bingbot, Yahoobot and me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> hehehe  Its google robots Matthee - Gizmo did explain it to me but I forgot


 
gizmo, would you mine explaining again please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Biedie biedie o o!


Oh wow!!! That brings back memories!!!
These youngsters missed out on a lot of quality sci-fi back in the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Oh wow!!! That brings back memories!!!
> These youngsters missed out on a lot of quality sci-fi back in the day.


 
A funny story about that  I moved up to Joburg when I was around 5 and up until then I had never seen a robot (Traffic light) so when my mom said look at the robot I was looking for a biedie biedie  its one of her favourite stories haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

Riaz said:


> gizmo, would you mine explaining again please.


 
I'll try

When you create a site you go register it with google, Bing, yahoo, and any other search engine you can think of - they will then send 'bots' - little programs that will go through your site link by link and index everything it finds in the search engine. So if someone types in something in a search engine, it does not have to go and scour the web for the info - instead they just look in their index

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

Derick said:


> I'll try
> 
> When you create a site you go register it with google, Bing, yahoo, and any other search engine you can think of - they will then send 'bots' - little programs that will go through your site link by link and index everything it finds in the search engine. So if someone types in something in a search engine, it does not have to go and scour the web for the info - instead they just look in their index


 
ahhhhh makes sense

thanks Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

